

Improving readability of HN comments - grease
http://blog.girishredekar.net/post/1581454628/improving-readability-of-hackernews-comments

======
RiderOfGiraffes
There's also just not maximising your browser window.

------
chopsueyar
Out of curiosity, what resolution are you running at?

